# debugger called panic



## camille143 (Mar 5, 2009)

hi does anyone know what i can do with my mac os x 10.4.9 version, it keeps on saying that i need to restart it but then same thing happens all over again. it also says of stuff like debugger called  panic and darwin kernel version-ish. which i have no idea with.rang mac and they say its a hardware problem.if anyone has  encountered this  before and have resolved it please help need it badly!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 5, 2009)

Does the computer still crash like that if you boot from another source, say, the Mac OS X Install CD/DVD that came with the computer?


----------



## camille143 (Mar 5, 2009)

actually i have no idea to do that.ill ask my brother tonight.but will definitely try it.thanks


----------



## nilgae (Apr 9, 2009)

Did you ever get this issue fixed? Mine just started doing the same thing


----------

